# How to Reset Which Villager is Moving



## troola (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't know if this is common knowledge or not, but I figured this out last night so I thought why not share?  I repeated this process over ten times until the villager I wanted to move asked to move, so I'm going to share in case it helps anyone else!  I've also had this happen to me once before, too, but I wasn't sure what caused it.  Now I know!

*What You Need*

A villager who wants to move
50k bells ( you will get this back )
A willingness to time travel ( day by day! )
*How it Works*

When you talk to a villager and they want to move DO NOT ANSWER THEM!  Just turn off the game, or simply don’t talk to them to begin with.

Next you will go to Tom Nook and say you want to move this villagers house.  After that they shouldn’t want to move any longer so you can just return the kit.  If they still have a thought bubble they might just want to give you something.  Talk to them before returning the kit to be sure they no longer want to move, but they never did when I tried.  Time travel a day forward and someone else should want to move!  It is possible to get the same villager to ask again, though I only had it happen once.  Just repeat the steps!

If you happen to not be able to find anyone moving, go forward or backwards to another day, and there should be someone asking to move!  It’s a little time consuming, but I think this is the best method to get a certain villager out, rather than time traveling weeks or days at a time. 

A note though, I never left the same week while trying this, I would always go from Monday to Saturday, back to Monday.  I'm unsure if TTing to a new week will effect it.  For some reason I could never find anyone wanting to move on Saturday, but on Monday there would always be someone.


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 17, 2020)

Brilliant! Thanks for this.


----------



## RenaiRider (Apr 17, 2020)

Has anyone else tested this? Seems like a big deal if it works!


----------



## Calysis (Apr 17, 2020)

You don't even have to do the plot thing to have the villagers reset each day! ^^

My method is this:


Spoiler



1. Start up the game and see who wants to leave/look for the thought bubble. If it's someone you don't want to leave, immediately close the game without saving/without ending the dialogue.
If you're unsure if anyone is even trying to leave, time travel 15 days ahead to trigger someone wanting to leave.

2. Time travel one day ahead and look for the thought bubble. If the villager you wish to leave is inside their home and you can't find a villager wanting to move outside, time travel a couple of hours in the future to try to get that villager outside of their home so you can check them. *The villager asking to move out stays the same on the same day*, so they could be wanting to move. However, since they're inside their home, they won't ask!

3. Repeat step 2 until you get the villager you want with the bubble. The villager with the bubble should be alternating between villagers every time you change the day.


Honestly, your method seems a lot more efficient as long as you aren't absolutely broke, so I'm going to start using your method. Thank you for sharing!! ^__^


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 17, 2020)

As someone who's widdling down the list of villagers I want to evict, this is AMAZING.
Thank you!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 17, 2020)

_Wish I learned this a day earlier when Ed wanted to move. _But I’m definitely bookmarking this for next time! Thank you for this method!


----------



## marea (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks for sharing! I dont tt currently but this is gonna help me after i start doing so.


----------



## Munyo (Apr 17, 2020)

Villagers don't ask to leave on Saturday because of K.K., I believe!


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 18, 2020)

can confirm that this method works! thanks so much for this!


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this method!

While I've only had 1 person ask me to move out (2 weeks ago, on a Sunday), one reason why they never ask on Saturdays could be that KK is in town.  I find that all of my outside villagers like to walk towards KK and sit on the stools forever on Saturday...


----------



## kumamon (Apr 18, 2020)

thank you so much for posting this!
my observations from trying this:
- the "cycle" lasts for maybe 4 or 5 days at a time? going to a new week doesn't affect it, but your cycle may not necessarily be mon-sat consecutively.
for example: i found a thought bubble on 5/1, a friday. i went back to the monday before (4/27) but couldn't find a bubble. so i went to the monday after (5/4) and found a bubble, so despite being a new week it still worked. i couldn't find a bubble the next day on tuesday (5/5) or on weds (5/6) so i just cycled friday, skip sat bc KK, sun and mon.
- villagers can have thought bubbles on rainy days, but they have to be outside
- sometimes villagers won't be thinking the first time you pass by them, try leaving the screen or entering a building and checking again


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 18, 2020)

Can this work without TTing (i.e, doing the plot reset thing and then simply waiting for the next day) or is that necessary?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 18, 2020)

Bleh, why do these methods always need time travel. ):


----------



## Raz (Apr 18, 2020)

Bookmarked, even if I personally have a "No Marty McFly" rule.


----------



## troola (Apr 19, 2020)

Raz said:


> Bookmarked, even if I personally have a "No Marty McFly" rule.





Khaelis said:


> Bleh, why do these methods always need time travel. ):





Cwynne said:


> Can this work without TTing (i.e, doing the plot reset thing and then simply waiting for the next day) or is that necessary?


I'm pretty sure it would work the same if you just waited for the next day, I can't see why it wouldn't.  The game is recognizing it as a day new, so I'm sure a real new day would work just we well! 

If anyone wants to try waiting for the next day and reporting back on the results, though, to be sure that would be great!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

So you can return the plot to Nook once you pay the money to him?? Cause I dont wanna be forced to move a home every time I try to do this


----------



## troola (Apr 19, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> So you can return the plot to Nook once you pay the money to him?? Cause I dont wanna be forced to move a home every time I try to do this


Yes! Just talk to him and click the same options again, and you'll get the option to return the kit instead.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

Really interesting! I'll have to try this next time someone wants to move out if it ends up being a villager I dont want to move.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 19, 2020)

Oooo definitely gonna try this next time someone asks to move. So far no one has left my island (except for one I booted out with an amiibo) cause people I want to keep are the only once asking.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Apr 19, 2020)

I've heard this method works without having to talk to Tom Nook and return the plot, as long as you quit before the game autosaves. Your method seems pretty good for those who took too long to find the villager and got autosaved though!


----------



## gloomville (Apr 19, 2020)

I tried it and it didn't work for me. No one wanted to move the next day or day after.


----------



## mewwile (Apr 20, 2020)

Oh my god you have saved me SO much time... i used this earlier and instead of going forward a week at a time and then inching along until someone wanted to move, this has given me a move request a day. So much easier and should work without time traveling though I’m not sure... if it does work without time traveling would it be ok if I drew a little info graphic to spread this around? A LOT of people would appreciate this I think, and I’d of course give you credit for figuring this method out. God the time I could have saved the other day...

Edit: an adjustment I’ve made is if no one outside wants to move, save and quit then go back in and the villagers who are outside vs inside usually resets and that almost always roots out who wants to move (since it’s a set person, not always someone who is outside though)


----------



## eat (Apr 21, 2020)

Unfortunately, I'm not really experiencing much success using this method? Either I'm doing something wrong or the RNG Gods hate me. I've been doing this for an hour now and the villager asking to move out has been rotating between 3 of the 10 villagers. So now, I'm giving up. 

It went: Puddles, Buzz, Buzz, Stella, Puddles, Buzz, Stella, Puddles, Stella, Buzz, Puddles, Puddles, Stella, Buzz, Stella. 

I'm pretty sure it's just RNG but...yeah...unfortunately, I'm not saving any time using this method. :/


----------



## troola (Apr 21, 2020)

eat said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not really experiencing much success using this method? Either I'm doing something wrong or the RNG Gods hate me. I've been doing this for an hour now and the villager asking to move out has been rotating between 3 of the 10 villagers. So now, I'm giving up.
> 
> It went: Puddles, Buzz, Buzz, Stella, Puddles, Buzz, Stella, Puddles, Stella, Buzz, Puddles, Puddles, Stella, Buzz, Stella.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's just RNG but...yeah...unfortunately, I'm not saving any time using this method. :/



I'm sorry you're not having any luck with it!  We all have bad RNG days unfortunately 



mewwile said:


> Oh my god you have saved me SO much time... i used this earlier and instead of going forward a week at a time and then inching along until someone wanted to move, this has given me a move request a day. So much easier and should work without time traveling though I’m not sure... if it does work without time traveling would it be ok if I drew a little info graphic to spread this around? A LOT of people would appreciate this I think, and I’d of course give you credit for figuring this method out. God the time I could have saved the other day...
> 
> Edit: an adjustment I’ve made is if no one outside wants to move, save and quit then go back in and the villagers who are outside vs inside usually resets and that almost always roots out who wants to move (since it’s a set person, not always someone who is outside though)



I think a graphic would be great! I'm sure it would help a lot of people!  And would be tons easier to share around!
If you wanted to credit could  you credit it to my tumblr in my signature? ♥  

Honestly I'm so thankful I figured this out, and it was all because I wanted to move Felicity's house for the next villager who was coming in!  My love of moving around the houses has done more than just drain my wallet lol.


----------



## kuraikyo (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you! It worked for me!! I first had Biff wanting to move, but I said no. Next day Merengue wanted to move, I said NO! Third day and KK Slider was in town, and no body had thought bubble. But then I TT'd back 1 day and Jacques wanted to move and I said yes


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2020)

omg! thank you so much for sharing - I can't wait to try this out!


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 21, 2020)

Been working for me! Buh bye hazel


----------



## moonshi (Apr 21, 2020)

Awesome!! Of course now I don't have anyone to move (or do I??!). lol I will be doing this in the future if I want anyone out. 

And from the other guide, if there's an event, no one will be asking to move.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 21, 2020)

This is definitely good to know! I feel like I'm finally in a place where I wouldn't mind TTing now and then in order to get a new villager. Not that I have anybody that I want to stay with me FOREVER. But there are some I'd like to see leave sooner than others.


----------



## di12tymary (Apr 22, 2020)

Any good way to get animals to have the thought bubble? I know in new leaf you could reset pings by being far away (usually by swimming) for 10 minutes.


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 22, 2020)

This is such great information! Thank you a ton!


----------



## moonshi (Apr 22, 2020)

di12tymary said:


> Any good way to get animals to have the thought bubble? I know in new leaf you could reset pings by being far away (usually by swimming) for 10 minutes.



If you don't mind TT, according to another guide, talk to a few villagers and then save and skip 15 days and choose time between 12pm - 3pm. You should see a bubble on this day, assuming there's no event and not a rainy day. Then if it's not the villager you want to leave, follow OP's guide.


----------



## di12tymary (Apr 22, 2020)

moonshi said:


> If you don't mind TT, according to another guide, talk to a few villagers and then save and skip 15 days and choose time between 12pm - 3pm. You should see a bubble on this day, assuming there's no event and not a rainy day. Then if it's not the villager you want to leave, follow OP's guide.



Well I got it working for a while. And then one day (not a Saturday) there wasn't anyone who wanted to move. So maybe it was the crafting villager. I skipped ahead another day and now no one wants to move again. -sigh- waste of time.


----------



## mewwile (Apr 22, 2020)

Woah, can someone else join me in using the bug net to slap a villager who's doing a thinking emoji? i think it may have the same effect as the moving houses thing! it stops the thinking thing outright. i will continue to experiment as i furiously try to force curlos out


----------



## di12tymary (Apr 22, 2020)

At it again, but not sure if the last villager to move in can be the one who asks to move. Reset the mover about 20 times and its never been the latest to move in.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 22, 2020)

You don't have to talk to Nook about moving their house, one time Fauna wanted to move and I restarted the game without saying yes or no and the next time I saw her she didn't want to move anymore


----------



## di12tymary (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes but that doesn't allow you to refresh who wants to move.


----------



## unikai (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm sorry, but I do not see much point in this method. You can easily reset who is wanting to move out by simply exiting the game without saving once you notice a thought bubble on a villager's head and time travel.
I've tried a BUNCH of time traveling, moving villagers in and out, with various methods found in the Discord servers








						time travel faq
					

zoe here! if you notice any misinformation, feel free to send a dm Time Travel: Frequently Asked Questions By: soda#8937, zoe#1811, davidjl123#6170, kitty#7395, boat#5069, and tt-general! Precursor(s):  Weeks in this game are Monday-Sunday, not Sunday-Saturday. Time travelling will not break your...




					docs.google.com
				



I've been having difficulty myself trying to move out my most recent villager that I got randomly online.
This method also does not switch the target of the thought bubble either, as many people have claimed it is possible to get the same villager wanting to move again.
I've had very little success trying methods to move out my newest villager. Have seen multiple players struggle with it too.


----------



## eat (Apr 22, 2020)

unikai said:


> I've had very little success trying methods to move out my newest villager. Have seen multiple players struggle with it too.



Honestly, I think it's down to luck for New Horizons. I have a friend that picked up an unwanted villager from the void. Literally one day after the villager settled in, she asked to move out. He didn't do any time travel or anything and had just reached the number of villagers needed to trigger someone to ask to move out. 

On the other hand, I have tried to get my third village to move out for a while now and she finally asked today after extensive TTing. Literally every single of the 9 other villagers asked to move out at least once before her. One of my villagers had the thought bubble a total of THIRTEEN times throughout the whole process...


----------



## Frebbo (Apr 22, 2020)

If I see a villager with a thought bubble and I immediately ask to move their house, will that reset any thought they have or only ones about moving? I want to do this while not time-travelling, but also don't want to miss out on any nicknames and catchphrases villagers might want to give me.


----------



## h1pst4r (Apr 30, 2020)

Frebbo said:


> If I see a villager with a thought bubble and I immediately ask to move their house, will that reset any thought they have or only ones about moving? I want to do this while not time-travelling, but also don't want to miss out on any nicknames and catchphrases villagers might want to give me.



I tried this recently without TT (used the plot trick to stop villager 1 from wanting to move, then naturally progressed to the next day when villager 2 now wanted to move).

It basically resets their wanting to move. I first soft reset after making sure that Villager 1's thought bubble was a moving bubble, then I signed back in, did the plot trick, and found him outside still with a thought bubble. His bubble became one giving me a shirt.

Simultaneously, I'm just curious if newest villagers are harder to move out than other villagers, or if it's pure RNG this time?


----------



## Altarium (May 4, 2020)

Bumping this because I can confirm it 100% works (even without TTing) and it's been incredibly useful to me! 

Bianca had a thought bubble yesterday, I started a conversation, got to the point where I had to tell her to go or to stay, proceeded to close the game, boot it back up, ask to move her house and return the plot. She didn't have the bubble for the rest of the day.

Today I booted up the game and Louie had the bubble instead, and asked to move out! No TT required whatsoever! ^^


----------



## LemonCitrine (May 5, 2020)

So I’ve been doing this method for the last 3 days straight. It’s been working but slowly. I’m currently stuck where it’s the same 3/4 (older villagers) that ask to leave and the newer ones aren’t budging. It’s very frustrating.


----------



## Veldin (Jun 9, 2020)

I've had mixed success so far with this method (without time traveling). The first time worked, and I got the person I wanted gone to have that moving thought bubble the next day. The 2nd time though, after I reset, no one asked to move for two days! Someone new did ask on the 3rd day, so the moving out timer didn't completely reset. On that 3rd day, I reset, and a new person asked the next day, but I had to reset, and now no else is asking! I've gotten everyone outside and several errand thought bubbles, but no one asking to move. I'm not sure how it works, but I'm pretty sure someone asking to move the next day isn't ever guaranteed to happen using this method.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 16, 2020)

I have tried this twice so far, and it has worked exactly as expected/ described. The first time I tried it was on a Friday, and I did have to wait for and extra day, since no one asks to move on Saturday or when there is an ‘event’ (not sure what else counts as an event, but I wonder if that’s could account for some people’s extra delays) but someone asked again on Sunday, and  I went through the same steps and someone else asked Monday and is now moving out (in boxes today). Limited anecdotal evidence, but I’m a believer!


----------

